# replacement TCM



## solid8v (May 18, 2004)

I have a 2004 a6 s-line and the tcm took a **** for the common cowl leak problem, it got flooded out on the passenger floor, I am having a hard time finding on, is there another number interchangeable with the 4b0927156EE that will work in my car


----------



## solid8v (May 18, 2004)

anybody?


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

Ask a mechanic but if it's like the ecu you can get something with different last two letters 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

